# [POLL] What is your interpupillary distance?



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 2, 2019)

Go.



Spoiler



Neither 60 nor 69 mm are remarkable stats, it's just that the response count on polls is very limited.

1st percentile is 58 mm, while 99th percentile is 72 mm



*Everyone who's clicked on the first or last response needs to post the actual number*


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 2, 2019)

65mm


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 2, 2019)

I will soon make a white people and black people edition of this poll.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Nov 2, 2019)

65mm
wish they were wider set tho


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Nov 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I will soon make a white people and black people edition of this poll.



Eh?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 2, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Eh?


I want to know the difference in averageness. I am bored.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 2, 2019)

75


----------



## Slyfex8 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mine is legit above 70


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2019)

I answered incorrectly. Mine is around 70mm


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 2, 2019)

deez nuts


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Nov 2, 2019)

Goblin said:


> I answered incorrectly. Mine is around 70mm



I don’t think that right


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

72 wide ipd of death


----------



## karbo (Nov 2, 2019)

i dont know nigga


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 2, 2019)

70 MM here


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2019)

Make sure when you measure, you can't lay the tape flat on your eyes because of your nose, the tape will stick out and you will lose a few mm because of how your vision works.

Tilt your head slightly left and then right to see where the true measurement is of 0mm and whatever distance the other pupil is.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 2, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Make sure when you measure, you can't lay the tape flat on your eyes because of your nose, the tape will stick out and you will lose a few mm because of how your vision works.
> 
> Tilt your head slightly left and then right to see where the true measurement is of 0mm and whatever distance the other pupil is.


Sounds very sloppy.

Best way to measure is just holding the tape infront of your eyes, and then close each eye, with which you look straight foreward into the mirror.

Transparent tapes are required.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Sounds very sloppy.
> 
> Best way to measure is just holding the tape infront of your eyes, and then close each eye, with which you look straight foreward into the mirror.
> 
> Transparent tapes are required.


How far away are you holding the tape?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 2, 2019)

Goblin said:


> How far away are you holding the tape?


few mm


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 2, 2019)

what's the ideal? mine's 62mm and it doesn't look bad imo.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Best way to measure is just holding the tape infront of your eyes, *and then close each eye*, with which you look straight foreward into the mirror.





SayNoToRotting said:


> *and then close each eye*










SayNoToRotting said:


> Transparent eyelids are required.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 2, 2019)

70mm here. Interesting to see that so many ppl have 69mm+

is there a propensity for incorrect measurement that generally results in higher numbers?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 2, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> what's the ideal? mine's 62mm and it doesn't look bad imo.


depends on ES ratio (eye seperation ratio). Someone with a short midface and narow zygos can make a low IPD (Below average=sub 64 mm) look normal.
However raw anthropomorphic measurements still count.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> depends on ES ratio (eye seperation ratio). Someone with a short midface and narow zygos can make a low IPD (Below average=sub 64 mm) look normal.
> However raw anthropomorphic measurements still count.


okay, I have narrow zygo's and a short midface, that's probably why i've never noticed my eyes being too close.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 2, 2019)

Alright, I did the math and so far, after 16 responses, the average is 66 mm, which is 2 mm above national average in the USA.

Jfl.


((((The default stat of everyone who clicked on "60 mm or below" and "69 mm or above", and didn't follow the instruction in the OP, which was to name the exact number, was either 69mm or 60mm in my calculation))))


----------



## retard (Nov 2, 2019)

59 mm


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 2, 2019)

another bump


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 2, 2019)

million


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 2, 2019)

i think like 64mm? i forget tho


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 3, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 3, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> 70mm here. Interesting to see that so many ppl have 69mm+
> 
> is there a propensity for incorrect measurement that generally results in higher numbers?


Usually only by one single mm if you apply the method I posted above.

I know of one user who casually claimed to have an IPD between "65 and 70 mm", thinking that this sort of measurement was precise enough.

I think that says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 3, 2019)

Isn't Dicaprio and Brad Pitt somewhat between 62?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 3, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Isn't Dicaprio and Brad Pitt somewhat between 62?


Di Caprio is 63 mm, Pitt closer to 61 mm.

Average is 64 mm. Ideal is 46% of your bizygomatic with a 1.0 midface ratio. For 
most people that's going to be 63-66 mm.

Wider can be very aesthetic but you start to look gaylien. Barrett is 67 mm, O'Pry and Gandy both 69 mm. More generically handsome, harmonious men have the mid 60 IPD's. Delon is 66 mm, Chico 65 mm, Ballou is 64 mm


----------



## Brandon10 (Nov 3, 2019)

Reminder that this thread is pointless cause of shit like this

https://looksmax.org/threads/now-do-you-believe-that-i-have-80-idp.47258/post-843927


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 3, 2019)

around 70


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 3, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Reminder that this thread is pointless cause of shit like this
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/now-do-you-believe-that-i-have-80-idp.47258/post-843927


Well I don't believe either that the majority got an IPD of 69+ mm.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 3, 2019)

67 mm if measured correctly.


----------



## Brandon10 (Nov 3, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Well I don't believe either that the majority got an IPD of 69+ mm.


Don't trust a single stat by anyone here, never. Except if they have undeniable proof about it (hint: they never do).


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Di Caprio is 63 mm, Pitt closer to 61 mm.
> 
> Average is 64 mm. Ideal is 46% of your bizygomatic with a 1.0 midface ratio. For
> most people that's going to be 63-66 mm.
> ...


so basically perfect ES is 0.46 ? Morin

i tought that the closer to 1.1 the better, no ?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 3, 2019)

streege said:


> so basically perfect ES is 0.46 ? Morin
> 
> i tought that the closer to 1.1 the better, no ?


ES ratio tends to be understood differently. The line isn't always drawn at the bizygomatic. Easier to just stick to 46%.

And no, 1.1 is too compact. 1.0 is best for whites, closer to 1.05 for ethnics.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> ES ratio tends to be understood differently. The line isn't always drawn at the bizygomatic. Easier to just stick to 46%.
> 
> And no, 1.1 is too compact. 1.0 is best for whites, closer to 1.05 for ethnics.


so opry's is too compact ?
no Wonder even his nose is too massive for a white, it's probably due to black admixture.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 3, 2019)

streege said:


> so opry's is too compact ?
> no Wonder even his nose is too massive for a white, it's probably due to black admixture.


He's about 1.07. Would probably look better with another mm on his philtrum and a little less midface width.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He's about 1.07. Would probably look better with another mm on his philtrum and a little less midface width.


i'm trying to believe that nose to mouth ratio is kinda overated since most gl people have slightly below 1.5-1.6, no ?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Barrett is 67 mm, O'Pry and Gandy both 69 mm


No way do they have a bigger IPD than Barrett.
Who made these measurements?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 3, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> No way do they have a bigger IPD than Barrett.
> Who made these measurements?


They both do. You can take the measurements yourself.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You can take the measurements yourself


How


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 3, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> How


View a cached version of this thread






How To Measure Your Face From A Photo


Repost from Looksmax dot net because I don't think it's coming back any time soon Human faces are incredibly varied. Each one is unique. Comparisons between faces can usually only be done in general t




lookism.net


----------



## mkj (Nov 13, 2019)

My IPD is average @ 64mm but my ES ratio is 43%. I have wide zygos. Should I narrow them?


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 13, 2019)

Idfk but my ipd looks fine


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Nov 13, 2019)

its 6.5 inches


----------



## Dogs (Nov 13, 2019)

~65mm I measured with electric calipers closing one eye each time.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 13, 2019)

Isn’t wider ipd dimorphic if u have the zygos and eye area to pull it off


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Isn’t wider ipd dimorphic if u have the zygos and eye area to pull it off


YES


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 13, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> YES


Thx doc


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Thx doc


even without the zygos jfl.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 13, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> even without the zygos jfl.
> 
> View attachment 163652
> 
> ...


If his eyebrows were straighter at the ends he’d mog


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> If his eyebrows were straighter at the ends he’d mog


who would?


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 13, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> who would?


The pics u sent of ER morphed


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 13, 2019)

68mm


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> The pics u sent of ER morphed


thats why I did in my avi
actually yknow what ill morph that rn


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 13, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> thats why I did in my avi
> actually yknow what ill morph that rn


Looks like it was drawn with black paint. The pics u sent look more real


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

the narrow ipd one doesnt look to good without hunter eyes. hunter eyes are such a good trait


Mateusz74 said:


> Looks like it was drawn with black paint. The pics u sent look more real


yea it was. its the left one with painted over eyebrows and hooding. to make it look more like a user on here


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 14, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Don't trust a single stat by anyone here, never. Except if they have undeniable proof about it (hint: they never do).


After 30 entries the average on this forum is somehow still 2,3 mm above average, definitely no fraud going on lmao.

Also lol at the distribution in the poll.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 11, 2019)

5.5-6.0, can't tell.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 12, 2019)

64mm with .443 ES ratio


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 12, 2019)

65.


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 12, 2019)

wide ipd is ugly


----------



## Hades (Dec 12, 2019)

60mm, I wish I had 2 or 3 more millimeters.


----------



## KlutchPurpp (Dec 12, 2019)

Your moms is 68mm


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 12, 2019)

Optimal son


KlutchPurpp said:


> Your moms is 68mm


Greycel


----------



## orthochadic (Sep 19, 2020)

is that elliot ? 


FatJattMofo said:


> even without the zygos jfl.
> 
> View attachment 163652
> 
> ...


----------

